# Solo Big Kayak Loading on SUV



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Looking at getting a big-guy fishing kayak. Weighs almost 100lbs. anyone self load this on top of a full size suv (I have an expedition). worried that it may be too damn much. Pointers?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Looking at getting a big-guy fishing kayak. Weighs almost 100lbs. anyone self load this on top of a full size suv (I have an expedition). worried that it may be too damn much. Pointers?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



These things are not cheap but I have heard nothing but good reviews about them:

https://www.rei.com/product/886975/thule-hullavator-pro-kayak-carrier






These are cheaper and would likely do the job for you:

https://www.austinkayak.com/Rhino-Rack-Universal-Side-Loader/ACK19635P.html






Not a easy, but cheaper. I have not heard any reviews, although I think the local kayak shop sells them.

Good luck.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yeah, I saw the ez rec rack but that thing was like 600 bucks... not too sure I want to make that size of investment in a loading system


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The problem with most racks is that fishing kayaks are too wide.

Here’s my old one










Pretty good concept with the roller on the back. Still made me nervous every time! If it were to slip......


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I used to load my 13.5 Kraken, roughly 100lbs, on top of the wifes Toyota Sienna. I've also thrown it on top of my Jeep a few times. It's not that hard to do. Get the front end leaning up on the top of the vehicle then pick up the back end and slide it on. I had more problems getting the kayak back down without it sliding off to the side.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Shoeman said:


> The problem with most racks is that fishing kayaks are too wide.
> 
> Here’s my old one
> 
> ...


i'd probably have a couple guide bars fab'd up. do you know the name of that system?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thule Slipstream


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I put an 85# canoe on top of my Jeep, no issues. Unless it's windy. I have cross braces with stops on them about 6" from the ends. I either:

Stand it up on end behind the Jeep with me facing the open part of the canoe. Then squat down and pull the canoe over me onto the back cross bar of the roof rack (pretty much a controlled dropping of the canoe), then stand back up holding the canoe until the canoe is about 10 degrees from horizontal, and push it forward onto the front cross bar.

Or on a good day or if I have help, I get it up over my head and come in from the side, and throw it onto both cross braces, bump it over the stops, and then slide it across.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

This girl does it by herself with a cheap tool . Hobies are pretty heavy


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I have watched a world famous kayak video producer load his Hobie Pro Angler onto a SUV. He protected the roof and back of the SUV with a furniture moving blanket and pushed it up. He never wanted help. However he did get a trailer recently, after a half dozen tears of car topping.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That’s what I ended using. Back it down the ramp and slide it off/on, but that defeated the simplicity of a Yak and went back to a small power boat.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Been there, done that and unless it really is your only option I'd say forget trying to roof mount a large SOT on a large SUV. If you have the room to store a small trail trailer it really is the way to go. After a long day of paddling lifting a heavy kayak on to the top of a tall SUV is a monumental effort. You'll dread doing it, and will regret spending the money on a complicated mount system that only makes it slightly easier. Risking damage to the vehicle, damage to your body and a less than secure load due to the difficulty in tying it down when it's 8ft plus in the air, it's a total PITA.


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

The trailer is an easy option...look up harbor freight kayak trailers...I have a open top pickup and the trailer is 1000 times easier for the wife and I. Good luck


----------



## wizzuh (Jun 25, 2019)

Here's a YouTube video on loading a kayak onto a SUV, this way helped me get my bearings while I learned which method worked best for me.

I'm 5"6 and lift a 90# yak on top of my Xterra with no problems once I got a method down, get an old blanket and see what method works best for you.

Good luck.


----------

